# Filtering a 55 gallon...



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

I'm starting up a 55-gallon Lake Malawi Mbuna Cichlid tank and I was curious what people recommend for filtering. I'd like to hear some suggestions for what to use and also hear some examples of what people use in similar tanks.

I'm kinda stearing towards using Hang on Back filters as they're a lot less expensive and easier to maintain for me. But I'll hear all suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> basinpup said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting up a 55-gallon Lake Malawi Mbuna Cichlid tank and I'm kinda stearing towards using Hang on Back filters as they're a lot less expensive and easier to maintain Thanks.


2 AC-70


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I would invest in an external canister if I were you. My new Fluval 405 is doing a great job on my 50 gallon :thumb:


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

basinpup said:


> I'm starting up a 55-gallon Lake Malawi Mbuna Cichlid tank and I was curious what people recommend for filtering. I'd like to hear some suggestions for what to use and also hear some examples of what people use in similar tanks.
> 
> I'm kinda stearing towards using Hang on Back filters as they're a lot less expensive and easier to maintain for me. But I'll hear all suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


HOB's are easier to handle when it comes time to do maint, but you have to do it weekly as opposed to every few months. Yeah, the XP3 is a pain to take apart, but I only do it every few months. My AQ 70 are easy to clean, but it has to be done weekly. I used to be a HOB person, but the longer I have my XP3, the more I like canisters.

Redundancy in filtration is never a bad thing, so a combination of HOB and canister might be a good thing. An XP3 and AQ 70 might be a good combo. Feel free to substitute an Eheim 2217 for the XP3. I had two AQ 70 on my 55 with mbuna for awhile, and things seemed to go pretty well, FWIW.


----------



## nomadofthehills (May 24, 2005)

I use an Ehiem 2217 and an emp 280 on one 55, an AC500 on the other 55.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

If I had a 55, I would use 2 penguin 350's


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I run a fluval 305 canister, emperor 400 and an emperor 280 in my 55 with about 12 mnuba. Water is perfect.


----------



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

Well I decided to go for an AC110 - the canister's were a bit out of my price range. Maybe down the road I'll get one. I think the AC110 should be good by itself but if I need a bit more filtering power I can always grab another one or even an AC70 - they're not that expensive. As of right now I'm not going to have a ton of fish in my tank right off the bat so I'm sure I'll be alright.

Tank is set up right now, waiting on my stand, filter, heater, and air pump to arrive in the mail. Tomorrow I'm going to get my substrate and some rocks for decoration. Tank should be set up this week to cycle, with fish coming sometime next week. I'll post picks once everything is up and running.


----------



## Israel2004 (May 1, 2008)

I also just bought an AC110 for my 55. Great HOB filter, cleared the water up really quick.
I had a Tetra Whisper that just wasn't doing a good job and it was noisey.

Thinking of getting another one in two weeks.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fluval Fx5 on mine. Soon to be moved to a 180Gal and a Rena Filstar Xp4 is going in its place.



> I run a fluval 305 canister, emperor 400 and an emperor 280 in my 55 with about 12 mnuba. Water is perfect


I ran only a fluval 304 on my 55 for a while with Mbuna and it had a hard time keeping up. I had multiple parasite issues before switching filters.


----------

